
Viva Las Vegas? - maram
https://spectator.us/viva-las-vegas/
======
kilo_bravo_3
>We’ve replaced true ambition with egalitarian goals, free of risks, secure
and comfortable. We crush true originality and individualism because it may
lead to unbridled success and happiness, bursting the bubble in which the rest
of us can hide. We convince ourselves that this scaled homogeneity is
happiness, but it’s little more than carefully packaged mass nihilism. We are
the Nietzschean nightmare of the Last Men. If Vegas today is a prediction of
America tomorrow, our future is Resorts World: a delusional and degraded
service economy for China.

If you told me that this was written by a 13-year old who thinks Atlas
Shrugged is non-fiction, I would have replied "Hmm. That's alright for a
13-year-old. Once he gets out of this phase he should be a pretty good
writer."

~~~
djaque
Hahahaha.... I just made it through the article and was trying to figure out
the weird taste it left in my mouth. You just named it perfectly.

